# Pirahna - Wolves in the water



## kev4321 (Jul 27, 2004)

For all the people who requested!

ftp://pvid:[email protected]/
Use an FTP client... www.leapware.com LeapFTP works good...

The file is 435 MB and is good quality... The movie it self isnt that great quality... The rip is almost perfect... So it may look not to great, but the actual dvd isnt perfect either...

3 Downloaders Max... Dont hammer my ftp or il ban... Thx...

-Enjoy, Kev

PS. Updated Pic of my Tank too!


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

I am okie with that just how we knoe when we are at the limit!? we should set up a d/l sheet or something so u dont get hammered and we get what we want. so if u can let me know when it is safe to d/l


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

ive d/led this a while a go. nice tank btw


----------



## kev4321 (Jul 27, 2004)

its been about a month since they have been in there... ive been feeding them everyday... Shrip, white fish fillets, today was a bit of each... They were awesome to watch today... I notice the growth is much quicker in a bigger tank!!! Lovin it!!!


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Says it may have been taken down.


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

Awsome thanks!!!!


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

The DVD is so damn cheap and easy to order, I'll never understand why you guys try to get it any other way.









Moved to piranha pics and vids


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> The DVD is so damn cheap and easy to order, I'll never understand why you guys try to get it any other way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol......

(ps. download isnt working!)


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

same as marco. dl not working


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

I just got it working, holding at around 60k a sec.

THanks!


----------



## Ethics (Dec 16, 2004)

It's working fine over here. Thanks for the movie, and great tank.

Thanks,
Mario


----------



## Ethics (Dec 16, 2004)

is this just a bad rip or am i using bad codecs?


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

it doesnt work for me...btw is it ok to pass around pirated movies on pfury? (just asking)


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

doesnt work for me.


----------



## kev4321 (Jul 27, 2004)

my ftp stats say its been downloaded 12 times... no idea why it isnt working for other people???


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

Filo said:


> it doesnt work for me...btw is it ok to pass around pirated movies on pfury? (just asking)
> [snapback]889672[/snapback]​


Filo who you working for? (just asking)


----------



## KeemCambell (Jun 7, 2004)

i was downloadin it and i got kicked by the operator or something, and now it wont work says my pass is no good


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Whats the password?


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Sigh, I'm going to our huge video store to try and find it. if I can't......I'm buying Piranha the movie MUAHAHAHAHAHAAA MUTANT PIRANHAS TRYING TO TAKEOVER THE WORLD!


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

i think i remember a thread on your drift wood. tank looks awsome


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

nice tank how big is it?? gallons


----------



## OtheG (Jan 30, 2005)

the grinch said:


> Filo said:
> 
> 
> > it doesnt work for me...btw is it ok to pass around pirated movies on pfury? (just asking)
> ...


----------



## Neo (Mar 4, 2004)

LINK


----------



## kyle_5rb (Dec 20, 2004)

how exactly does this stuff work?, when i click on that link in the original msg it just gives me an error and how do u use that leapftp program?

i just wanna see this damn movie and i cant find it in any stores, i dont have a credit card to order off the internet, and i cant get it off kazaa or limewire,

someone help please.


----------

